# The Borat of Yo-Yos is fooling Wisconsin TV stations



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2010)

Hilarious!

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/93209399.html



> *Instant replay: Alleged yo-yo champ dupes TV shows *
> 
> By Don Walker of the Journal Sentinel
> Posted: May 8, 2010
> ...





> And how good was he with the yo-yo, a skill Strasser has said made him a champion? "He did some really lame things. He hit himself in the face and the groin with his yo-yo," Blevins said.





> The stunts Strasser pulled appears to be similar to the performance artistry practiced by the late comedian Andy Kaufman. Kaufman created characters like Tony Clifton, a down-and-out lounge singer who abused audiences.


----------

